# Need reminder about when day 2 is??!!



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Just a quickie!

I started af tonight at. So is today cd1?? or is tomorrow cd1? if it's tomorrow then that makes friday cd2 so I can start my clomid

Thanks

Star


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

Some clinics say that if you have full flow AF before 3pm then today is day one, only getting spotting or full flow turns up after 3 then tomorrow gets classed as day one.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

As Shellebell says, if you get full flow red bleeding before around 3pm then you count that as cd1, if it arrives after 3pm then you count following day as cd1...and ignore any spotting and/or brown "old" blood....eg

Monday....spotting and/or brown old blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleed starts 3pm
Wednesday....cd1
Thursday...cd2 and start clomid

Going by your post yesterday evening at 20:06, you say you started AF "tonight" so I'm assuming that's after 3pm...in which case today (Thursday) is cd1 so tomorrow is cd2, when you start clomid.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for that ladies, today is cd1 then and clomid can begin tomorrow -here goes!!!!


----------

